

How PHP is Broken and How It Can Be Fixed - maratd
http://epixa.com/2011/08/how-php-is-broken-and-how-it-can-be-fixed

======
kd1220
I dislike these articles. And it's not because I like PHP or its development
processes, but because the author is avoiding responsibility.

"As a PHP user, it is not my responsibility to contribute to PHP. That's not
how open source works, and it never will be how open source works. But as a
user of the software, I can be upset when it doesn't work."

If the author has a vested interested in the stability of the language he
develops in, then he should be devoting a portion of his time to the project.
And instead of writing code and trying to get the build to pass more of those
acceptance tests, he writes a boring, scathing article and contributes nothing
but vitriol.

Changing the behavior of the PHP core devs by writing a blog post is as
effective as changing fashion by merely talking about it.

